

Ask HN: What tools and practises you use for capacity planning / metrics? - mrmondo

I&#x27;m interested to find out what tools (if any) people are using for capacity planning and metrics on growth.<p>(By growth I&#x27;m talking about Database, Disk, Performance and of course number of users etc...)<p>Are people just using spreadsheets with input from monitoring sources, or are there some fancier tools out there? (F&#x2F;OSS please!)<p>Background:<p>I work for a web app company with 300~ servers and we need to be smarter with our capacity planning, some of our larger apps don&#x27;t currently scale well horizontally and I&#x27;m interested to know when and where to target our efforts (i.e. redevelop parts of the apps vs just throwing money at hardware &#x2F; virtual hardware upgrades).
======
mrmondo
I think I accidentally a word in the title.

